# Sewing patches on wool blanket... or something else?



## joyfulheart (Mar 26, 2009)

My boys have a BUNCH of scout patches that are starting to pile up.

They are not interested in the "lame" red felt vests, or even the red throw blanket that the scout shop sells. 

I thought of finding a olive wool blanket, but then worried about washing wool with patches sewn on. Would that be a problem???

Lets face it, they're boys. The blankets will NEED to be washer-friendly. LOL

I just want something "GUY" that is unique and hopefully they will use... And maybe something that we could display at future Eagle ceremonies. (they all want to go Eagle) Want unique but not girly.

They are not interested in putting them in a frame or photo album. Already suggested that too. 

I thought about a backpack or hiking gear, but they have ALOT of patches. Don't think those would be big enough either...

Any ideas or suggestions? I'd love your ideas!


----------



## joyfulheart (Mar 26, 2009)

bumping up for the daytime crew.


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

I'm sure someone here will come up with Boy Scout quilt idea for you and moths will not be as likely to go after that as a wool blanket. I can see this as being a future very unique heirloom!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I'm thinking on this for you.


----------



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

What about this? The pattern says 25" x 30", but I think you could make it larger if needed.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Callie, that is cute & a great idea! They could take it to camp and hang it in their cabin or tent.


----------



## joyfulheart (Mar 26, 2009)

I LOVE IT! -- I showed that to all my boys and they all declared it was TOO GIRLY. 

That's my life. Surrounded by boys who declare anything crafty is too girly. LOL

arghhhhhhhhh


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Joy, the pink one one the left (girlscout) looks girlie, but I don't think the boyscout lone looks girlie at all!!!!!! Maybe if they hadn't seen the pink one.........?


----------

